# [Solved] Invalid atom in package.mask

## Chreisben

Tag Zusammen,

Bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich env-update oder emerge --sync mache:

```
invalid atom in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask: sys-devel/distcc-2.18.3-r8
```

Ich konnte auch ein Posting zu diesem Problem im englischen Forum finden, allerdings konnte ich den Lösungsweg nicht wirklich nachvollziehen: KLICK

Kann mir jemand sagen wie dieser Fehler zustande kommt? Habe mir auch die package.mask angeschaut, aber der Eintrag sys-devel/distcc-2.18.3-r8 sagt mir nicht viel und scheint auch von der Syntax (zumindest für einen NooB wie mich  :Very Happy: ) nicht verkehrt zu sein.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar...

Gruß, ChreisbenLast edited by Chreisben on Mon Jul 04, 2005 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

du musst ein "=" dazugeben

dh: =sys-devel/.....

hth

ciao

----------

## TheCurse

Wenn du eine Version angibst musst du einen Operator voranstellen, also =, >=, <=, > oder <.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Chreisben

Das ganze war von vornherein so eingetragen... Minimal.Install.CD.2005.0 + Snapshot vom 01.07.2005...

Ist das Ganze nun dramatisch? Ich meine, ich habe nun schon das bootstrap Script ausgeführt und ein emerge -e system gemacht. Sollte ich diese Schritte nun wiederholen?

----------

## TheCurse

Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass es sich um die Datei in /usr/portage/profiles handelt... Da sollte es eigentlich keine Fehler geben, und die solltest du auch nicht bearbeiten, da deine Änderungen nach einem emerge sync weg sein würden.

Dramatisch ist das ganze nicht, solltest nur mal in der nächsten Zeit ein emerge sync machen, dann müsste dein Problem behoben sein.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Chreisben

Danke für die Hilfe. Habe jetzt vorläufig ein '>' hinzugefügt und die Fehlermeldung erscheint nicht mehr.

Werd dann bei Gelegenheit mal ein emerge --sync machen... hoffe dass es dann nicht wieder zu diesem Fehler kommt.

Gruß, Chreisben

----------

